# The headless pirate



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/world/pirates-head-taken-off-again/story-e6frg6so-1225833605152


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite part:

"After chopping off the heads of all of Stortebeker's pirates, the executioner was asked if he was not a little tired. He replied that he had enough energy to execute the Senate elders as well. This was probably intended as a joke -- but the Senate ordered the executioner to be beheaded."

Just goes to show the dangers inherent in making bad jokes


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the hell's angels are in germany?? they didnt show that on the documentary


----------

